# How do I remove BMW license plate frame?



## BMW335i (Oct 20, 2006)

The screw caps, (little silver things that hide the screws) are in the way and I cant find a way to take them off. I dont want to take pliers and pull them off. How do I go about removing them safely? I cant pull them off with my fingers, there is no grip...


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

BMW335i said:


> The screw caps, (little silver things that hide the screws) are in the way and I cant find a way to take them off. I dont want to take pliers and pull them off. How do I go about removing them safely? I cant pull them off with my fingers, there is no grip...


Wedge a small flathead screwdriver? Those caps should just pop right off.

Alex


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Wrap a rubber band (or something similiar) around the caps and then try some pliers.


----------



## Supra_RZ (Nov 24, 2006)

a rag and pliers should do it ....or use a screwdriver and make it fit in between the gap


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

When I dropped my car off at Harm's during my ED, they used an electric screwdriver with a phillips head...just pressed the screwdriver head firmly* through* the plastic cover and turned counter clockwise. It came right off.


----------



## DRWWE (Jan 19, 2004)

Mine are little silver-colored plastic caps that just pop off with a thin flathead screwdriver pushed under the edge. Pliers might break them.


----------

